# Looking for cheap lodging in the fall...



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi,

I'm starting to plan my Fall trip to your state. Yeah, I know, it's a little early but I've been having severe hunting withdrawls and this is how I handle it.

I was wondering if any ND residents can help me find some place to stay while I'm out there. I don't want a guide or an outfitter or some Orvis type lodge. I just need a place with a bed, a hot shower and lax rules regarding my well behaved springer spaniels. Meaning they can sleep in the room with me. A tv with a VCR would be nice but certainly not a requirement.

I've never tried this but figured it couldn't hurt to ask. Do people out there ever rent out rooms or outbuildings?

It'll be just me and my dogs, I don't drink or smoke, and take off my boots before going through the door. I've basically got enough $ set aside for gas, food and licenses, so I'm looking for something reasonably priced.

If anyone knows of someone that will be renting out a room or place to stay for a hunter in October please contact me. I'm looking for something in McLean, Stark, Williams, or Divide counties.

I can be contacted at [email protected] or here on the forum. Thanks for reading this.

Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I stayed at the Super 8 in Dickenson. I had two beds, hot shower, tv with cable, and phone and my dog was allowed to stay in the room. It was 34.00 a night I think. I think most places will let the dog stay and it is only like $5.00 more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

If Richland county is ok I have a friend that rents out a house in Cayuga. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Talk about a man that only knows a few words" My friend owns a house in Cayuga and he rents". :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

In reference to the third paragraph of the original posting....
My friend rents his house out to hunters for pheasant and waterfowl hunts.
It is near the Tewaukon Wildlife Refuge. He also has contact information for local farmers that are willing to let hunters on their property. 
The house rents for $150.00 per night for up to 8 hunters.

I hope this is not considered a commercial use of this forum.

The fella did ask!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Considering not many like reading or hearing things of that sort on this site. Since they are residents. Maybe you should email or Private message the person.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I guess Iwould consider that to be SPAM in this context, but hey that is just me.....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I would to but the Mod. has to decide that for himself. If he doesnt this guy will get roasted from other people on the site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

Since I am new to the site I guess I would like the administrators view on it. 
I don't want to -iss anyone off but sometimes they just get that way no matter what.
I just thought I'd give the guy an option since he asked.
He did however say to email him so I guess I could do that and not get NODAKERS in a bad mood. 
We are down wind over here in Minnesota. :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, since you don't have any REAL posts, only posts pimping your business...I think I could safely guess that when the administrator views your posts he's going to be ****** off.

You are a freaking booking agent...how could you not consider this commercial use? All you've done on this site is to try and book people!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

AHHH he is a booking agent.. uke:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If i drive through there and see yeah ill be sure to give you a good old fashion ND WELCOME!! :******:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:

Give it a freaking break.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

Don't worry boys, I already emailed the administrator and told him to remove me from the site.
I originally posted a classified ad for my side business in the classifieds and when I saw the notice about commercial use of the site I revised it to just say hello. It 's called a mistake.
When I saw the other postings about people interested in things that I have a contact for I just let them know about options I might have. If they want information fine, if not it's no skin off my back. 
If this was a problem or of offense to some of you, well, it's like I said, some people will get ****** of no matter what, so to those of you who will accept an apology I offer mine.
To those of you that won't accept it, get a life beyond this site. This stuff is supposed to be fun. :wink:


----------



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

I think Porkchop has the best idea. I'll look for that one. I haven't spent any time in Dickinson so it'll be fun to see what it's like around there. Half the fun for me is driving around the state and seeing the different kinds of birds and cover each area has. Thanks for the ideas.

Mike


----------

